# pdnsd not working "could not bind to socket"

## kernelOfTruth

Hi there,

I'm desperately trying to get pdnsd running on my box (it was running on my lappy with NetworkManager),

but always when I'm commenting out the dns-servers in /etc/resolv.conf and enable "nameserver 127.0.0.1"

it can't reach any destination 

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 14 20:34:07 lexa pdnsd[4351]: Could not bind to socket: Permission denied
> 
> Sep 14 20:34:07 lexa pdnsd[4351]: Could not bind to socket: Permission denied
> 
> Sep 14 20:34:07 lexa pdnsd[4351]: Could not bind to socket: Permission denied
> ...

 

your suggestion on how to fix this is highly appreciated

many thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## kevstar31

post your pdnsd.conf

----------

## kernelOfTruth

in the meantime it's working again but I don't know what exactly made the difference:

(I made no changes to pdnsd.conf afaik), only to /etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> global {
> 
> 	perm_cache=4096; # Cachegröße in kB.
> 
> 	cache_dir="/var/cache/pdnsd";
> ...

 

/etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> search chello.at
> 
> #nameserver 195.34.133.21
> 
> #nameserver 195.34.133.22
> ...

 

----------

## kevstar31

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # DO NOT USE resolvconf ANYWHERE IN YOUR LABELS!
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *kevstar31 wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   
> 
> # DO NOT USE resolvconf ANYWHERE IN YOUR LABELS!
> 
> #
> ...

 

yeah, I was wondering about that, too,

but if it was added automagically it should be fine, don't you think ?

thanks

----------

